# dose of one's own medicine / arroseur arrosé



## laurent568

Hallo,

Gibt es eigentlich eine deutsche Redewendung, die "to get a dose of one's own medicine" oder "c'est l'arroseur arrosé" übersetzen würde?

Nach langer Suche habe ich nur zwei Redewendungen gefunden, die ich schon kenne: "eine bittere Pille schlucken" oder in den sauren Apfel beissen". Aber ich finde, dass diese Ausdrücke nicht genau passen, da etwas verloren ist: wenn man "a dose of one's own medicine" bekommt, muss man die Folgen von _seinen eigenen _Handlungen übernehmen.

Vielleicht eine bessere Idee?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!
laurent


----------



## Frank78

"Jemanden mit seinen eigenen Waffen schlagen" - defeat someone with his own tactics

"Eine bittere Pille schlucken" und "in den saueren Apfel beißen" bedeuten, dass man etwas tun muß, was man eigentlich nicht will.


----------



## dec-sev

laurent568 said:


> wenn man "a dose of one's own medicine" bekommt, muss man die Folgen von _seinen eigenen _Handlungen übernehmen.


 Nicht unbedingt, ich glaube.


----------



## jacquesvd

Frank78 said:


> "Jemanden mit seinen eigenen Waffen schlagen" - defeat someone with his own tactics
> 
> "Eine bittere Pille schlucken" und "in den saueren Apfel beißen" bedeuten, dass man etwas tun muß, was man eigentlich nicht will.


 
Wie wär's mit "etwas mit gleicher Münze heimzahlen"?


----------



## dec-sev

Ich verstehe nicht, was "Jemanden mit seinen eigenen Waffen schlagen" oder "etwas mit gleicher Münze heimzahlen" mit "to take one's dose of medicine" zu tun hat.


----------



## Sidjanga

laurent568 said:


> (...) wenn man "a dose of one's own medicine" bekommt, muss man die Folgen von _seine*r* eigenen _Handlungen *tragen*.(...)


Falls das stimmt (aber vielleicht könnte das ja jemand, der es sicher weiß, erläutern), könnte man eventuell einfach
_
die Suppe __auslöffeln__, die man sich eingebrockt hat_

sagen (hierfür wird in LEO und dict. allerdings _to face the music _vorgeschlagen).

Hier ist eine Definition von _to get a dose of one's own medicine._
Und dict. schlägt hierfür so behandelt werden, wie man andere behandelt.
jemanden mit seinen eigenen Waffen schlagen ist daher nicht komplett daneben; als mögliche Entsprechung im Deutschen finde ich diese "Übersetzung" aber viel zu frei und in sehr vielen Situationen ist sie wahrscheinlich einfach nicht zutreffend.


----------



## Frank78

I´ve found this definition:*

get a dose of one's own medicine* 

To receive the same unpleasant treatment one has given others

It suits perfectly the "Waffen" and "Münzen" idiom.


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 

Ich habe gerade einmal "arroseur arrosé" bei LEO nachgeschaut, und das wird dort in zwei Diskussionen übertragen mit 

"Wer anderen eine Grube gräbt, fällt selbst hinein."

Hier noch eine WRF-Diskussion dazu: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=292188

Das Cambridge dictionary schreibt:



> give _sb_ a dose/taste of _their_ own medicine
> to treat someone as badly as they have treated you


 
Damit wäre "mit gleicher Münze heimzahlen" und "mit den eigenen Waffen schlagen" wohl ganz korrekt, denke ich im Moment.

Es ist eine Frage der Perspektive, denke ich: "Wer anderen eine Grube gräbt, fällt selbst hinein" begibt sich in die Perspektive des Täters (der dann auch seine Taten selbst erleidet), "Mit gleicher Münze heimzahlen" begibt sich in die Perspektive des bisherigen Opfers.


----------



## berndf

Alles bisher Gesagte passt nicht. Bei der englischen und bei der französischen Redewendung geht es darum, dass jemand Opfer einer Handlung wird bei der er normalerweise Täter ist. Z.B. könnte man diese Redensarten auf die Hinrichtung Robespierres anwenden, der Opfer seines eigenen Terrors wurde. Ich habe bisher noch keine passende Deutsche Redensart gefunden.

"Wer anderen eine Grube gräbt, fällt selbst hinein." passt vielleicht noch am besten, ist aber insofern nicht richtig, als in der deutschen Redensart eine Zwangsläufigkeit postuliert wird, um die es in den ursprünglichen Redensarten gar nicht geht.

Edit:
Mir fällt doch noch etwas ein, was m.E. besser passt: *"Jemanden seine eigene bittere Medizin schmecken lassen" *oder* "jemand bekommt seine eigene bittere Medizin zu schmecken"*. Das ist zwar nicht sehr verbreitet, ich habe dies aber schon gehört.


----------



## Sowka

berndf said:


> Alles bisher Gesagte passt nicht. Bei der englischen und bei der französischen Redewendung geht es darum, dass jemand Opfer einer Handlung wird bei der er normalerweise Täter ist.


 
Hallo berndf 

Dann kann man doch sagen: "Er bekommt es in gleicher Münze heimgezahlt / Es wird ihm in gleicher Münze heimgezahlt" oder "Er wird mit seinen eigenen Waffen geschlagen". Oder nicht?


----------



## Frank78

Sowka said:


> Hallo berndf
> 
> Dann kann man doch sagen: "Er bekommt es in gleicher Münze heimgezahlt / Es wird ihm in gleicher Münze heimgezahlt" oder "Er wird mit seinen eigenen Waffen geschlagen". Oder nicht?



Die Waffen passen sogar wörtlich nicht nur im übertragenen Sinn.


----------



## berndf

Sowka said:


> Dann kann man doch sagen: "Er bekommt es in gleicher Münze heimgezahlt" oder "Er wird mit seinen eigenen Waffen geschlagen". Oder nicht?


Vielleicht. Aber hier steht, anders als bei den zu übersetzenden Redensarten, der Rache*akt* im Vordergrund und nicht nur die Tatsache, das jemand Opfer dessen wird, was er normalerweise anderen zufügt, unabhängig davon, ob es sich um Rache oder so etwas wie "ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit" oder schlicht Zufall handelt.


----------



## cyanista

berndf said:


> Vielleicht. Aber hier steht, anders als bei den zu übersetzenden Redensarten, der Rache*akt* im Vordergrund und nicht nur die Tatsache, das jemand Opfer dessen wird, was er normalerweise anderen zufügt, unabhängig davon, ob es sich um Rache oder so etwas wie "ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit" oder schlicht Zufall handelt.


Dann passt doch "Er ist selbst in die Grube gefallen, die er anderen gegraben hat" perfekt.


----------



## Sidjanga

cyanista said:


> Dann passt doch "Er ist selbst in die Grube gefallen, die er anderen gegraben hat." perfekt.


Ich denke nicht, weil sich das mit der Grube ja nur auf einen konkreten Fall bezieht.
Wenn ich Bernds Erläuterungen richtig verstehe, geht es hier aber nicht um einen konkreten Fall und eine konkrete "Grube", sondern darum, dass man (irgenwann und irgenwo mal) in den "gleichen Typ Grube" fällt, den man sonst anderen gräbt.

Vielleicht könnte man _seinen eigenen Methoden zum Opfer fallen_ sagen.


----------



## Frank78

"Er bekommt es in gleicher Münze heimgezahlt" 

Da geb ich dir mit dem Rachegedanken Recht. Der in deinem Beispiel auch zweifelsohne eine Rolle gespielt hat.

"Er wird mit seinen eigenen Waffen geschlagen"

Impliziert keine Rache meinem Empfinden nach.  Mehr die geschickte Anwendung dessen was der Andere tut/getan hat.


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Mehr die geschickte Anwendung dessen was der Andere tut/getan hat.


Wenn das keine Rache ist, was dann?


----------



## dec-sev

Here are the examples from the link given by Sigianga:


> It's time we gave them a dose of their own medicine and simply forget to call them back.



It does not necessarily mean that what they had done wrong was to fail to call a person who had expected a call from them. As far as I understood it correctly, the phrase simply means “retaliation” but it can be executed in every way.


> Joe was upset at being left out, but they were just giving him a taste of his own medicine.


The same.  Joe is left out. But her wrongdoing can be something else, not necessarily leaving somebody out. But understand "Er wird mit seinen eigenen Waffen geschlagen" as _*using the same methods*_ against the offender. 

I don’t know if there is a difference between “dose of one's own medicine” and “take one's medicine”, but according to my dictionary the latter can mean “to sustain punishment”:
If it were just myself, I think I might conceivably stay here and take my medicine. But there is the whole crowd... They'll be under inspection as long as I am here. _(C. P. Snow, ‘The Sleep of Reason’, ch. 37)_


----------



## Frank78

Rache impliziert immer eine gewisse Unrechtmäßigkeit. Auch wenn die Guillotinierung Robespierres legitim war, war so wohl nicht legal. (zumindest wenn Frankreich sich damals als rechtstaatlich und demokratisch ansah)

"Jemanden mit seinen eigenen Waffe schlagen" kann man auf alles mögliche Beziehen, auch Sport.

http://www.welt.de/sport/article2474997/US-Golfer-schlagen-Europa-mit-eigenen-Waffen.html

Meinst du hier geht´s um Rache?


----------



## cyanista

Sigianga said:


> Wie ich Bernds Erläuterungen richtig verstehe, geht es hier aber nicht um einen konkreten Fall und eine konkrete "Grube", sondern darum, dass man (irgenwann und irgenwo mal) in den "gleichen Typ Grube" fällt, den man sonst anderen gräbt.





berndf said:


> Z.B. könnte man diese Redensarten auf die Hinrichtung Robespierres anwenden, der Opfer seines eigenen Terrors wurde.


"Robespierre ist selbst in die Grube gefallen, die er anderen gegraben hat." - passt das etwa nicht?


----------



## berndf

cyanista said:


> "Robespierre ist selbst in die Grube gefallen, die er anderen gegraben hat." - passt das etwa nicht?


Aus zwei Gründen nicht:
- Robespierre war grausam aber nicht hinterhältig.
- Es was nicht zwangsläufig, dass er einen _eigenen Methoden zum Opfer fiel*_.
--------
_*Kontextabhängig könnte dies eine Übersetzung sein._


----------



## Frank78

berndf said:


> - Robespierre war grausam aber nicht hinterhältig.
> 
> _._



Das ist *deine* Meinung.

In meinen Augen ist, wer einen langjährigen Mitstreiter, Freund und Kämpfer für die Revolution, wie Danton anklagt und ihn beschuldigt Monarchist zu sein und dann hinrichtet, schon hinterhältig.

Das ganze Revolutionstribunal war an Hinterhältigkeit nicht zu übertreffen.


----------



## dec-sev

Frank78 said:


> "Jemanden mit seinen eigenen Waffe schlagen" kann man auf alles mögliche Beziehen, auch Sport.
> 
> http://www.welt.de/sport/article2474997/US-Golfer-schlagen-Europa-mit-eigenen-Waffen.html
> 
> Meinst du hier geht´s um Rache?


Es was eine große Konkurrenz zwischen  sowjetischen und Tschechischen Eishockeymanschaften während der sowjetischen Zeit. Die Tschechien spielen gewöhnlich ein, so zu sagen, Verteidigunshockey. Die Russen dachten mehr an Angreifen. Aber einen Tag haben sie geschlossen auch Verteidigunshockey zu spielen. Die Tschechien wurden überrascht. Also die Russen haben den Gegner mit seinen eigenen Waffe geschlagen. Glaubst du, dass man in dieser Situation „dose of one's own medicine“ verwenden kann?


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Das ist *deine* Meinung.


Ist es in der Tat. Wie den meisten Zeloten war ihm die Wahrheit nicht wichtig, sondern nur das politische Ziel. Hinterhalt ist m.E. etwas anderes.
 
Aber wir können hier nicht die französische Revolution aufarbeiten; also formuliere ich es so: Auch wer Robespierre nicht für hinterhältig hält, könnte sagen "he got a dose of his own medicine". Die Aussage mit der _Grube_ würde dann aber nicht mehr passen.


----------



## Robocop

(a) "_Jemanden die eigene Medizin schmecken lassen_" hat für mich die Bedeutung "jemandem die gleiche (unangenehme) Behandlung angedeihen lassen, die dieser jeweils seinem Gegenüber zukommen lässt. 
(b) Auch "mit gleicher Münze heimzahlen" hat für mich diese Bedeutung. Allerdings tritt hier die Idee der Vergeltung deutlicher zutage, und es impliziert, dass der "Heimzahler" zuvor Opfer des anderen war - was bei (a) nicht notwendigerweise der Fall sein muss ...


----------



## jacquesvd

berndf said:


> Alles bisher Gesagte passt nicht. Bei der englischen und bei der französischen Redewendung geht es darum, dass jemand Opfer einer Handlung wird bei der er normalerweise Täter ist. Z.B. könnte man diese Redensarten auf die Hinrichtung Robespierres anwenden, der Opfer seines eigenen Terrors wurde. Ich habe bisher noch keine passende Deutsche Redensart gefunden.
> 
> "Wer anderen eine Grube gräbt, fällt selbst hinein." passt vielleicht noch am besten, ist aber insofern nicht richtig, als in der deutschen Redensart eine Zwangsläufigkeit postuliert wird, um die es in den ursprünglichen Redensarten gar nicht geht.
> 
> Edit:
> Mir fällt doch noch etwas ein, was m.E. besser passt: *"Jemanden seine eigene bittere Medizin schmecken lassen" *oder* "jemand bekommt seine eigene bittere Medizin zu schmecken"*. Das ist zwar nicht sehr verbreitet, ich habe dies aber schon gehört.


 

"to get a dose of one's own medecine" bedeutet, dass jemand jetzt behandelt wird wie er selbst vorher andere behandelt hat. (Im Niederländischen heißt es 'van hetzelfde laken een pak krijgen')

"Wer anderen eine Grube gräbt, fällt selbst hinein" ist etwas ganz anderes, nämlich jemand hat die Absicht jemandem sonst zu schaden, aber es geht anders aus und er schadet sich selbst.

"Jemand mit seinen eigenen Waffen schlagen" kommt sehr nah aber es schwingt dort die Idee eines Siegers mit, was nicht ausdrücklich gemeint ist mit "to get a dose..." Da kann es durchaus so sein, dass jemand dem anderen einfach nur am Leibe will spüren lassen wie seine eigene Handlungen oder eigenes Benehmen sich anfühlt.
Darum denke ich nach wie vor, dass 'mit gleicher Münze bezahlen" am nahesten kommt, dass aber "jemand mit seinen eigenen Waffen schlagen" durchaus auch ginge, aber auf gar keinem Fall 'Wer anderen eine Grube..."
"Jemandem seine eigene bittere Medizin schmecken lassen" trifft es hundertprozentig, kannte ich aber nicht als stehende Redewendung und sehe auch keinen Unterschied zu 'mit gleicher Münze...".


----------

